# What do you like to do besides urbexing?



## Capulux (Jun 1, 2017)

Hey there, I searched abit but didn't find this thread here yet. The title is pretty self-explanatory - *what do you like doing besides visiting sketchy, abandoned and derelict places?*

I very recently started exploring myself (only handful of buildings visited in my former town) and got interested in this hobby. I currently live in Germany in a city called Dresden. It is quite a historical city, so there is always something to explore. Luckily, there is a lot of information on the internet about the interesting places to visit - I already got something planned out 

Now to kick off this thread I'll start myself!

*I like bouldering, reading books (fantasy or non-fiction), spending time with my lovely girlfriend and playing my (also lovely) ukulele. *

Besides that, I am also trying to do business, which started off as a hobby, but became something I do full time 

What about you guys?

Looking forward to your answers!


----------



## BarryLynch (Jun 1, 2017)

Football, Driving, Fishing & Tollerating my girlfriend  lol


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2017)

Travelling, Hobby Electronics, DTP, Graphics, Railfan (Europe & US), Listening to Metal music, That's about it.


----------



## Capulux (Jun 1, 2017)

BarryLynch said:


> Football, Driving, Fishing & Tollerating my girlfriend  lol



Hats off to you, sir, for the last hobby  

and driving as in enjoying the everyday driving or going go-karting or something?



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Travelling, Hobby Electronics, DTP, Graphics, Railfan (Europe & US), Listening to Metal music, That's about it.



Hobby electronics, could you elaborate on that? As in repairing them? 
You also lost me at "DTP", but we share the love for the metal music  What kind of metal, if I might ask?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2017)

Capulux said:


> Hats off to you, sir, for the last hobby
> 
> and driving as in enjoying the everyday driving or going go-karting or something?
> 
> ...



Hobby Electronics = making projects using circuit diagrams and printed circuit board layouts.DTP = DeskTop Publishing. Creating magazines, leaflets, books, etc. Metal music = mostly 1980s, some late 1970s.


----------



## Capulux (Jun 1, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Hobby Electronics = making projects using circuit diagrams and printed circuit board layouts.DTP = DeskTop Publishing. Creating magazines, leaflets, books, etc. Metal music = mostly 1980s, some late 1970s.



I see, that sounds really interesting.

A year back I was also a bit into publishing. I used kindle direct publishing as my platform and wrote a couple of books about my interests  nothing spectacular, but not that shabby either I'd say  

As for my metal taste - I am a big metallica fan and I also like to listen to bands like Disturbed, Godsmack, SOAD and so on  Melodic metal with nice riffs is my thing.


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2017)

A curious thread to start for someone who has never posted here before. I guess it's an introduction of sorts.  

In my spare time I spend too much time admin'ing internet forums...


----------



## Capulux (Jun 1, 2017)

krela said:


> A curious thread to start for someone who has never posted here before. I guess it's an introduction of sorts.
> 
> In my spare time I spend too much time admin'ing internet forums...




Yeah, I admit. Even online I am somehow too shy to introduce myself... So you can say that this is an introduction 

How does admining internet forums usually look like?


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2017)

Capulux said:


> How does admining internet forums usually look like?



It's much like being a primary school teacher!  

Welcome by the way.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 1, 2017)

I do er biking surprisingly... also spend a lot of time modifying vehicles, restoring my house & do a bit of geocahching & magnet fishing!
On top of running a structural steel company & spending time with my girlfriend, hence exploring for me is a grab it while u can gap filler!


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 1, 2017)

i'm a musician for the most part, but i do a lot of other photography that wouldn't fit on this forum


----------



## BarryLynch (Jun 2, 2017)

Capulux said:


> Hats off to you, sir, for the last hobby
> 
> and driving as in enjoying the everyday driving or going go-karting or something



Haha thanks, its not as bad as I make it out to be! Well I like working on cars, driving all the country lanes hoping to find that ultimate find and also as in motorsport and banger racing. I am quite boring really lol


----------



## Capulux (Jun 2, 2017)

BarryLynch said:


> Haha thanks, its not as bad as I make it out to be! Well I like working on cars, driving all the country lanes hoping to find that ultimate find and also as in motorsport and banger racing. I am quite boring really lol



Yeah, I know, but it is still funny to hear it said in such a way  Banger racing? I need to start googling all these strange hobbies 



rockfordstone said:


> i'm a musician for the most part, but i do a lot of other photography that wouldn't fit on this forum



Guitar? I think I might pick it up later on as well. IT always amazes me how much fuller the sound of the guitar is than of the ukulele. I dont notice it until someone next to me starts playing the guitar 

Btw, really nice photos  I went through the links in your signature.





BikinGlynn said:


> I do er biking surprisingly... also spend a lot of time modifying vehicles, restoring my house & do a bit of geocahching & magnet fishing!
> On top of running a structural steel company & spending time with my girlfriend, hence exploring for me is a grab it while u can gap filler!



ER biking, what kind of biking is that? From your profile pic I can imagine it is going to be the adrenaline-filled kind of biking 

I wonder, do you guys ever hide/find caches inside the abandoned buildings or nearby?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 2, 2017)

Capulux said:


> Yeah, I know, but it is still funny to hear it said in such a way  Banger racing? I need to start googling all these strange hobbies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Mountain bike & road bike, have been doing it for 27 yrs!
There is strict ruling with caches that they must be in publically accesable places or private land with permission but yes I have often thought there could be some cracking hides in derelict.
That said there used be one in box mine, but I think that has now been removed!


----------



## Carlandsally (Jun 2, 2017)

When I'm not working in construction and demolition my main passion is my motorbike Kawasaki z1000


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2017)

Winding up members especially krela, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Brewtal (Jun 2, 2017)

smiler said:


> Winding up members especially krela, Welcome to the forum



You are the king wind up merchant on here Smiler!

For me it's beer. Making it and home, and lots at work. I pretty much live at work though. In my rare spare time I also like to drink some!

Welcome to the forum! Nice thread to get some banter going!


----------



## lawrence89 (Jun 2, 2017)

Making music, video games and going on adventures  Welcome to the site mate!


----------



## krela (Jun 2, 2017)

smiler said:


> Winding up members especially krela



True dat, it's a full time job.


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> You are the king wind up merchant on here Smiler!
> 
> For me it's beer. Making it and home, and lots at work. I pretty much live at work though. In my rare spare time I also like to drink some!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Nice thread to get some banter going!



So kind &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Dam_01 (Jun 3, 2017)

I keep up with computer games too. Been "privileged?" enough to experienced all the incarnations from the early zx81 day but finding it hard to keep up now. Don't know that I'd manage to sneak a full Rift setup into the house now without some major eyebrow raising from the missus.
Quite like taking pictures too and do quite a bit of field archery. Field archery is kind of like golf for archers so a variety of ranges, up and down hills, in the woods and in all weathers.


----------



## mookster (Jun 3, 2017)

My non exploring down time is spent filming banger racing at my local track, and occasionally further afield. I've been going since I was 8 (over 18 years now!), filming for the last decade, and actually involved in the running and promotion of my local track for the last three years.


----------



## Capulux (Jun 4, 2017)

mookster said:


> My non exploring down time is spent filming banger racing at my local track, and occasionally further afield. I've been going since I was 8 (over 18 years now!), filming for the last decade, and actually involved in the running and promotion of my local track for the last three years.




Wow, that looks awesome! 



Dam_01 said:


> I keep up with computer games too. Been "privileged?" enough to experienced all the incarnations from the early zx81 day but finding it hard to keep up now. Don't know that I'd manage to sneak a full Rift setup into the house now without some major eyebrow raising from the missus.
> Quite like taking pictures too and do quite a bit of field archery. Field archery is kind of like golf for archers so a variety of ranges, up and down hills, in the woods and in all weathers.



What kind of genre are you into? Or just gaming in general?  I'm an rpg fan - Diablo like hack and slash games are my thing. Somehow very relaxing 

Field archery sounds like a lot of fun! I had a bow once but didn't find the time for it. 



Brewtal said:


> You are the king wind up merchant on here Smiler!
> 
> For me it's beer. Making it and home, and lots at work. I pretty much live at work though. In my rare spare time I also like to drink some!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Nice thread to get some banter going!



What do you do for a living if I might ask? Sounds like a fulfilling job  

As for drinks, I'm an islay whisky fan!  



Carlandsally said:


> When I'm not working in construction and demolition my main passion is my motorbike Kawasaki z1000



I wanted to do my licence this year, but I dont think I'll make it. My uncle is already a biker and I'm looking forward to driving one too  



BikinGlynn said:


> Yeah Mountain bike & road bike, have been doing it for 27 yrs!
> There is strict ruling with caches that they must be in publically accesable places or private land with permission but yes I have often thought there could be some cracking hides in derelict.
> That said there used be one in box mine, but I think that has now been removed!



Wow, 27 years! You bike longer than I live. I can imagine you know biking more than I know myself 

Well, good to know  I think it could be fun to have caches in slightly off locations, but rules are the rules


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 4, 2017)

There's been some interesting answers here. I didn't know Mookster was into banger racing, that's interesting as I like watching motor sports of all kinds. But Capulux I don't think you should ask folk what they do for a living, a bit personal me thinks, but its up to the individual.


----------



## mookster (Jun 4, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> But Capulux I don't think you should ask folk what they do for a living, a bit personal me thinks, but its up to the individual.



It's not really what we do for a living, it's what other hobbies we have.


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> But Capulux I don't think you should ask folk what they do for a living, a bit personal me thinks, but its up to the individual.



I don't mind people knowing that I'm a professional cat herder.


----------



## Dam_01 (Jun 4, 2017)

Capulux said:


> What kind of genre are you into? Or just gaming in general?  I'm an rpg fan - Diablo like hack and slash games are my thing. Somehow very relaxing



I'm an Eve online survivor of 10+ years now (with a 3 years break) and quite enjoying the resurgence of the isometric RPG's in recent years (Divinity, Pillars of Eternity) but most things really.


"I don't mind people knowing that I'm a professional cat herder. "

Notwithstanding forum wrangling, sounds alot like management... ;0


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 5, 2017)

Big up banger racing  Can't wait for national bangers when I return this summer. Motorsports abroad just aren't the same. Neither is the beer.

Do drinking, smoking and complaining count as hobbies?


----------



## Capulux (Jun 5, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Big up banger racing  Can't wait for national bangers when I return this summer. Motorsports abroad just aren't the same. Neither is the beer.
> 
> Do drinking, smoking and complaining count as hobbies?



They sure do. Not good ones, but they do count.



Dam_01 said:


> I'm an Eve online survivor of 10+ years now (with a 3 years break) and quite enjoying the resurgence of the isometric RPG's in recent years (Divinity, Pillars of Eternity) but most things really.
> 
> 
> "I don't mind people knowing that I'm a professional cat herder. "
> ...



I tried playing Pillars of Eternity, but I just cannot invest so much time nowadays to a game :/ That is why I like to play from time to time something relaxing. 

Other than that, I played dota/dota2 for a couple of years on a decent level.


----------



## smiler (Jun 5, 2017)

Dam_01 said:


> I'm an Eve online survivor of 10+ years now (with a 3 years break) and quite enjoying the resurgence of the isometric RPG's in recent years (Divinity, Pillars of Eternity) but most things really.
> 
> 
> "I don't mind people knowing that I'm a professional cat herder. "
> ...



Aww No, Capulux, You got that wrong, although he did a fair job of managing a booze up in a brewery,


----------

